
Show HN: Golf Tradr – fantasy golf with a stock market overlay - rob_zim
https://golftradr.com
======
rob_zim
Hi HN.

Just wanted to share my little side-project that I've been having some fun
with over the last 6 months. Was tired of how the Daily Fantasy Sports (DFS)
sites have handled golf. It doesn't really "fit" well into the draft model.

Anyhow, I'm a huge golf nut and came up with a new idea for a golf fantasy
game. I've been the solo coder on the project. It's using Django on the
backend along with Celery/Postgres and a myriad of libraries and other
technologies.

Would certainly appreciate any feedback the community has. It's currently
alpha-quality. Oh, and you don't need to pay a dime to play. That's only for
folks who want to be eligible for the weekly prize pool.

Thanks in advance for any feedback!

